# Butts cook just started!  (with pics)



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

Doing a couple of butts to take with me to Charlotte this Sunday for a family reunion.  Went by Sams and got a pack of 2.  Came home, made some injection, which is a spicier, sweeter version of my my sauce.  Injected, let sit for a while, then applied my rub to the top side.  Layer by layer. Salt, then turbo, then cayenne, then black pepper, then paprika.
I sliced open the plastic to expose the top, but am letting it sit like that a little longer.  In a while, I'll pull the butts from thier plastic (hoping more of the injection soaks in, and will rub the other side.  Then jaccard, mustard, and a little more rub.  Then straight to the WSM.

  You'll notice I do a couple things different from most.  I am proud to share my technique here for the first time.  It ain't bad.

By the way,  I love my new Maverick.  It's 91 on my patio, heat index probably near a hundred.  Now I don't have to go out and constantly check the temps!!









injection


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

picture coming soon of me in my hammock to make Jack jealous!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks good, Capt. Any chance of swinging through Florence and picking up your "long-lost cousin" to take to the reunion?LOL Otherwise, I've got a "honey-do" list a mile long that I'm staring at as my weekend. Keep posting pics.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

Susan, I only to the fat cap.  I don't trim these at all....they're Sams in the 2 per pack deal, and it's trimmed enough for me.  You know how some people cut diamonds in the fat/skin on a ham?  Same reason I do it....let's it render down a little better, and drives some of the rub into the meat.  Not a big deal, it just works for me.


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 8, 2005)

Your technique sound interesting CM, I haven't tried injecting yet and layering on individual rub components should give you great control over quantities.

Looking forward to the rest of the pics!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

"and it was said on that day, that forever more, this will be known as the Morgan Method."

  After that, Jim Minion spent years trying to come up with a better technique, and eventually went mad.  He retreated to the hills of Washington state, where he was shot by a hunter who mistook him for Bigfoot.

  Morgan went on to become famous in the bbq world.  After getting his own show on Food Network, he was fired after kicking Bobby Flay's ass backstage.

  Stating his own network devoted only to bbq and grilling, Morgan recently opened a chain of Nascar themed bbq restaurants called
"The Pit Stop."

  He was last seen in his hammock, counting his money, being served beer by a flock of bust-blessed beauties.


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 8, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> "and it was said on that day, that forever more, this will be known as the Morgan Method."
> 
> After that, Jim Minion spent years trying to come up with a better technique, and eventually went mad.  He retreated to the hills of Washington state, where he was shot by a hunter who mistook him for Bigfoot.
> 
> ...


 :lmao: 

You must be smoking bud, not butts!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 8, 2005)

You got to get off the pipe boy, that crack is messin' with your mind.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

My favorite picture of Cappy







[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for that Bill.  At least I was thinner in that picture.


----------



## Finney (Jul 8, 2005)

Interesting method you got there boy... :-k

I am one of those fat scorers of which you have been told.   8-[ 

_"the Pork is strong with this one"_ :star:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

Do not question my sixth place ribbon. mm:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh man Cappy. No EV RE-20? Sheesh!   
<j/k>


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 8, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> picture coming soon of me in my hammock to make Jack jealous!



I was in the hammock at 4:20 today.  Wally's version of the forth of July happened for me.  I chased tri tip around town.  I heard that Food Lion was handeling them in the Charleston area.  I was not successful.  SOMEBODY was missinformed.  The market managers looked at me like I was from another planet.  Tomorrow I think I'll fire off the Joe and cook a variation of Jumpin' Jim's chicken and some ribs.  I gotta get in tune for Bamberg.  


Good luck with the butts.  I look forward to reading your book and watching your full feature video on butt cooking soon!  :grin: 

I can't figure out why you people spend so much money on thermometers.  It's done when it's done!! :razz: 


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jul 8, 2005)

Jack, Costco had Tri-tip last time I was in there (week and 1/2 ago).  If you want to go...
Email me tomorrow before lunch and I'll meet you over there if you don't have a card.  Having lunch at G&M downtown.  You can join me for that too.  :!:


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 8, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack, Costco had Tri-tip last time I was in there (week and 1/2 ago).  If you want to go...
> Email me tomorrow before lunch and I'll meet you over there if you don't have a card.  Having lunch at G&M downtown.  You can join me for that too.  :!:



If I go downtown tomorrow it will be to walk the bridge.  I figure it's going to be a mad house on both sides.  I think my Costco card is still good.  Are they raw or premarinated Tri's.

Inquiring minds and all!

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 8, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> And what time are you coming by our house?    =P~



The kids want to go the Carrowinds at the end of the month.  I might just be able to stop by for dinner.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jul 9, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raw!!!!  I wouldn't have told you about them if they were premarinated.

I won't be anywhere near that stupid bridge tomorrow.  I am so tired of hearing about that bridge.  All it is going to do is bring more people to an already congested and overpriced area.  :-X   The prices in Mt. Pleasant are already going up because of that bridge and they were already 2x too high.


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 9, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the (tri) tip !

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2005)

couple of pics from this morning






and for Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2005)

you want some more pics?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 9, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Ai Chihuahua!   Is he nekkid?



Didn't you see the miniature flag pole???


Butts look great Cappy, glad Finney taught you something.


----------



## Finney (Jul 9, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> couple of pics from this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have held your beer up in that one.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2005)

I didn't want Jack to suffer a breakdown.


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 9, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I didn't want Jack to suffer a breakdown.



ROTFLMAO :grin:    :grin:    :grin:   

I hope the Q got right.  I know you did.

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2005)

pulled and sprinkled with finishing sauce..












They were on a little longer than I wanted cause I had to add some coals, and were just _a tad_ drier than usual, but still looks and tastes great.  That pan is going to a reunion of my family and my family's closest friends tomorrow.  I had hoped for my best ever, and this ain't it, but it's good.  Taking a bottle of Rev. Marvin's sauce too.  Always trying to spread the word for you, Rev.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 9, 2005)

Looks great Cap! It doesn't look dry...looks nice and juicy. How much did the little doggie scarf up?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2005)

Simba the Wonder Dog is now on a restricted diet.....but ol' dad helped him cheat a little.  He can't have the bones though.


Here's a good shot of him pouting...












  Now ol dad is pretty full.  Not afraid to admit that a lot of the fattiest pieces I pull out were, um, tested for quality control.  I've made a lot better though.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 9, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> pulled and sprinkled with finishing sauce..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please say the "Pepsi One" was for the dog.   [-X


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2005)

Man does not live by beer alone.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 10, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> pulled and sprinkled with finishing sauce..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geesh!!! You cooked it on the stovetop (an electric one yet) in a foil pan????? Have you learned nothing from all of these forums?????? :!:  :!:  Great looking pork Cap'n!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 10, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Man does not live by beer alone.



This man does!   :bar:


----------



## Finney (Jul 10, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3i9ggdtw]Man does not live by beer alone.



This man does!   :bar:[/quote:3i9ggdtw]
Your going to end up living... 

with beer, alone... #-o


----------

